# Don't dismiss me as crazy. I threw two glass mugs at the wall of a church tonight and sprinted full speed through the streets



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

kgjg


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

jffj


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

It's ok to be angry my friend. Sometimes it just comes out hey?

I'm glad no one was hurt. That's important, and good on you, for making sure that didn't happen! Thumbs up!

It's really good u wrote about this. It's a step in a really positive direction.

A lot of us (most) have a lot anger inside us, sometimes for reasons we don't understand sometimes for reasons we do. It's really important to be able to express that emotion.

Over time I've learnt there are many health ways to express that difficult emotion, whether it's yelling, screaming, writing, banging things, GGrrrring, etc.

Hope ur feeling better..

P


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

Philo said:


> It's ok to be angry my friend. Sometimes it just comes out hey?
> 
> I'm glad no one was hurt. That's important, and good on you, for making sure that didn't happen! Thumbs up!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement. I am feeling fantastic.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

When you have dp/dr we really crave that normal feeling again and do interesting things to feel it. Maybe you should take up boxing, and box the crap out of that boxing bag,get some of that frustration out. shoot I might do that myself actually.


----------



## shutyourmouth (Oct 24, 2012)

I wish I had the means to do this! I always feel an urge to run out of a room and just keep going, but I never do. I just sit and feel the anxiety. Too bad there's not a place to go where you can shatter stuff legally.


----------



## Alex12 (Jun 2, 2013)

AHAHAHA I love it, this post has made me laugh in a long time !!maybe cuz it felt so real


----------

